# Camping at SELSTS



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

We're there!  Fair Harbor Campground in Perry...The Fam and I look forward to seeing you all there!


Anyone else camping? 


 


Cale


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale we will be there along with a few others.  check at the desk for those that are in the camp ground.  Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is if you get a hitch on that new truck RJ! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

New Hitch, New Truck...wow, whatcha gotta add...did you get a new trailer, maybe a 5er?


 


cale


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Cale my mouse went crazy and highlighted the wrong topic and before I new it....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif I moved it to the correct topic. Sure miss the delete option or if it's here I haven't found it yet./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif

Although the original offer of passing through the Tri-Cities, VA area still stands/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Cal got me a new 5th wheel trailer also..BTW Greg hitch is now in the truck and raren to go.  Perry look out we is coming.  Later RJD


----------

